# iPhone Dock Solution : spec dock, specdock, send station, sendstation dock extender



## raftershop (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought I would share my in car solution. I drive a 2010 Jetta Sportwagen TDI. I had an aftermarket Pioneer AVIC Z110 head unit installed. It has iPhone audio integration through a 30 pin cable. 

I didn’t want exposed cables hanging out in the car, so I decided on a spec-dock from

http://2point5.com

The installer had to drill a hole at the bottom of the cup holder for the cable to pass through. Everything is hidden except for the black dock. It has a universal opening so I could insert the pocket that came with the SwitchEasy case I use on my phone. 

http://www.switcheasy.com/ 

I found though that on rough roads, the universal dock 30 pin connection through the custom SwitchEasy pocket didn’t provide enough support for the phone. The phone would rock forward and back just enough to make me nervous and occasionally lose the audio connection with the head unit.

The best solution I found was the Send Station dock extender. 

http://www.sendstation.com/us/products/dockextender/

Even though it’s a bit ugly when the phone is not connected, the phone is locked in tight. No more bouncing around. I can also use it with whatever case I choose to put on the new phone.

In the pics, you can see some black foam tape I wrapped around the spec-dock. It tightens up the fit and gives a little cushion from bad road shocks to the phone. I’ll probably need to replace the foam tape periodically, its getting a little ragged where it is exposed. Otherwise, I love the setup. Clean and secure.


----------

